# first haircut



## just_julie (Aug 23, 2011)

We took Sandy to the groomer today and wow what a difference!Before & after pics attached! I am concerned though as she looks skinny to us . She will be 4 months old the 16th of Sept . She weighed 17.4 lbs last month when she went to the vet. We are feeding her Orijen . Does she look skinny to you guys ?


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

She's really young. They go through boney and normal phases as they grow. Their appetite changes too. She looks pretty normal to me. Big change though. She will look little for a while. She's cute!


----------



## just_julie (Aug 23, 2011)

*thank you*

thank you for answering maybe she will fill out soon. She is very playful all the time so I don't think she has any health issues . I guess it was just the shock of how little she is under all that hair she used to have .


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah poodle puppies go from fat and little, then all that fat seems to turn into long lanky legs and a thin body. She'll reach a height, then she'll fill out. I'm still trying to pack pounds on my 1 1/2 year old. He's 52 and I want him a solid 60. Bah!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

I think, too, sometimes when their hair is very long and you get them groomed it is almost a shock to you. You are just not used to looking at them without all that hair. Cute baby!


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

She's really young and will fill out in time. That's also a really short clip, I sure can understand the big shock. If you are bothered by the skinny look, keep the leg hair a little longer.


----------

